# Smoked Lamb Shoulder for Pulled Lamb



## worktogthr

So.. I was making bacon on a stick and sausage on a stick and I figured why not try smoking a whole lamb shoulder since they were on sale at Stew Leonard's.  

Found a good Greek seasoning recipe online, rubbed the shoulder with a little mustard and then a heavy coating of the rub.  Put it on the PBC.  It's the one hanging across the two bars in the front:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Apr 4, 2016






PBC was running on average around 275 with some hickory and KBB.  After about 6 hours or so, I foiled it and brought it to 205.













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Apr 4, 2016






It smelled great!  Bone slid right out:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Apr 4, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Apr 4, 2016






It pulled really easily..













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Apr 4, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Apr 4, 2016






This came out really good and I'll defintely have a lot of uses for this.  Some of my ideas are pulled lamb sliders with tzatziki and fresh tomato, griddled lamb cheese steaks with roasted red peppers and cucumber feta sauce, tacos, Shepard's pie, smoked lamb ragu with mint.  The list goes on and on... Who the hell am I cooking all of this food for?  Haha

Thanks for looking!  

-Chris


----------



## pc farmer

Wow.    Wow.   

Never ever seen pulled lamb.    Never even seen a lamb shoulder here.

The hunt is on now.      


Oh, send me your extra food.    No problem here.


Points.


----------



## 1967robg

Did you use any special recipe? I've had a request and have been wanting to do some type of bbq / smoked lamb.
I've always enjoyed it rare and am not sure about low and slow. 
Looks good! Point!


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have not had it but Pulled Lamb sound great! Looks like you will have meals for a couple of days.

I have found Legs and Chops are great med/rare but not unlike a Pork Butt, Lamb Shoulder has a lot more connective tissue and can be a bit tough. Shoulder Chops, can be had cheap. Very tasty but takes some jaw work. I have a Leg in the freezer waiting to become Spiedies...JJ


----------



## worktogthr

c farmer said:


> Wow.    Wow.
> 
> Never ever seen pulled lamb.    Never even seen a lamb shoulder here.
> 
> The hunt is on now.
> 
> 
> Oh, send me your extra food.    No problem here.
> 
> 
> Points.



Thanks so much for the points.  I saw the flyer for lamb shoulder chops on sale so I called ahead and asked if I would be able to get the whole shoulder and they said, "sure!"

Because I'm crazy and the price was right I bought three.   Boned out one and cubed it up for sausage making or stew, smoked one, and threw the other in the freezer.   Since it seemed to have a good deal of fat I figured I'd treat it like a butt.  Did a Greek rub because lamb always has be thinking about my honeymoon there.  Ate a whole heard of lamb on that trip haha.


----------



## worktogthr

1967RobG said:


> Did you use any special recipe? I've had a request and have been wanting to do some type of bbq / smoked lamb.
> I've always enjoyed it rare and am not sure about low and slow.
> Looks good! Point!



Thanks for the point!! Yeah, I usually only eat it rare too, but usually leg or loin chops.  The shoulder has so much fat and connective tissue that it seemed like a good candidate for pulling.  Really was tasty and had a great texture.  A lot of bones to pick out though because part of the ribs and neck seemed to be attached.


----------



## pc farmer

worktogthr said:


> Thanks so much for the points.  I saw the flyer for lamb shoulder chops on sale so I called ahead and asked if I would be able to get the whole shoulder and they said, "sure!"
> 
> Because I'm crazy and the price was right I bought three.   Boned out one and cubed it up for sausage making or stew, smoked one, and threw the other in the freezer.   Since it seemed to have a good deal of fat I figured I'd treat it like a butt.  Did a Greek rub because lamb always has be thinking about my honeymoon there.  Ate a whole heard of lamb on that trip haha.



Great thinking.    Watching for lamb now.


----------



## 1967robg

worktogthr said:


> Thanks for the point!! Yeah, I usually only eat it rare too, but usually leg or loin chops.  The shoulder has so much fat and connective tissue that it seemed like a good candidate for pulling.  Really was tasty and had a great texture.  A lot of bones to pick out though because part of the ribs and neck seemed to be attached.


Cool,I'm going to give it a shot soon


----------



## chef jimmyj

Adam, There are a few Lamb sources in Central and South Central PA. They are grass fed and not Cheap, but its there. I used to see New Zealand Lamb at Sam's Club but been a long time since I was in one...JJ


----------



## worktogthr

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have not had it but Pulled Lamb sound great! Looks like you will have meals for a couple of days.
> I have found Legs and Chops are great med/rare but not unlike a Pork Butt, Lamb Shoulder has a lot more connective tissue and can be a bit tough. Shoulder Chops, can be had cheap. Very tasty but takes some jaw work. I have a Leg in the freezer waiting to become Spiedies...JJ



Yeah, they were 2.99 a pound for this sale and most sales I see around here are 3.99-4.99 a pound.  Always thought that was a lot for such a chewy cut.  I saw on some BBQ site a guy doing a lamb shoulder and I was on a mission to find one.  Turned out better than I expected.


----------



## pc farmer

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Adam, There are a few Lamb sources in Central and South Central PA. They are grass fed and not Cheap, but its there. I used to see New Zealand Lamb at Sam's Club but been a long time since I was in one...JJ



Maybe I will buy live ones.    Lol.   I have the room.


----------



## moikel

Batchelor chops,cheap & chewy when grilled. If you can get neck chops ,from the ribs up the front they are a real good thing.
I sometimes do shoulder as a braise, very low ,slow & wet. Bone will pull out of it easy. Garlic,white wine,onion,celery,stock, then fresh mint & peas always a crowd favourite here closely followed by North African influenced dishes.
Don't overlook shanks . Down here they are hugely popular in what passes for winter .
Regards Mick


----------



## suyasmoke

Hi @worktogthr,

Nice post

I smoked a couple of lamb shoulders myself last weekend on my PBC. 

View media item 465172
I only took it out at 150. This was because i wanted to cut it up freeze it then use it in other dishes (even the bones are great to make some smokey lamb stocks). But we did end up eating some of it once it got out the smoker haha

I love the greek inspired pulled lamb sliders - i may have to try that at the next family bbq

thanks for the post

SuyaSmoke


----------



## smoken hot

Have been using local grown Barbados  Hair Sheep (Lamb) .Their so good ,have people that say they don’t like lamb try it and ask for more.


----------

